# Sundance timeshare or  club?



## trachda (Jan 29, 2006)

Has anyone heard of this outfit?

thanks


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 6, 2006)

I believe Sundance is a Worldmark-affiliated resort at Whistler, BC.

Moving to the Canada forum.


----------

